# A Blast from my past



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Chrysler Turbine.
Built way over 40 years ago when I was just a little gluesniffer.
Now it sits in a box, stored away. I remember this kit being a challenge when I was a 8 year old boy.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

I built one of those way back when too. I still remember how difficult it was. I have one of the re-issues that I bought probably 20 years ago but I've never even gotten it out of the box. I need to add that to my bucket list! Great looking old survivor you have. 

Mo


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol....Your funny Chuck, you sure do pop up at the Strangest times these days, 
AND NEVER SAY HELLO ANYMORE,...lol...., "I guess I will live"....lol

But You know There has been At lest two of there builds That I have seen in that last 6 mounts out here now, and they really do look like nice kits as well, And this kit Unassembled now is Right up there in price for collectible worth as well, At lest $100 Bucks, so If anyone has one setting around in there stash, "KEEP IT EVEN LONGER" for at least a few more years anyway, because it will do nothing but gain value now if you do.....

But nice Old Build Chuck, even for a 8 year old, It looks great.




*Ian*


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree! that is a great build. _It might be a blessing that my old stuff is gone._
I wasn't nearly that nice.

Very cool.

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I built one too and it is a challenge but worth the effort!


----------

